# Best Tyres for TT??



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi All

Anyone recommend the best tyres for my TT??

Lee


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Yes, Michelin Pilot Sport 2s


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Agree with Garvin, Michelin's in my opinion are the best 

Saul.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3s. Cheaper and more grippy (especially in the wet). Not sure about how long they last though.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Ha Ha, didn't take long for the Michelin v Goodyear debate to start. Therefore, probably a 'toss up' between these two tyres.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone know the pro's and con's of the Goodyear vs Michelin??


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Does anyone know the pro's and con's of the Goodyear vs Michelin??


I was advised to go for the Michelin's by the guys at Blackcircles, they all said that the Goodyear was a very good tyre with high levels of grip, but if it were their money they would go for the Michelins.

I think the Goodyear probably grip a little better, but don't last as long as the Michelins.

I don't think you'll be disappointed with either one.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi guys,
Dunlop D01J is the best fully road legal tyre for TT (& much else too)
Even wet grip good and last ok (ish).
Yoki AO48R I think would work well on the back in winter but I suspect would turn into wine gums on the front on the track in summer


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Extract from Which guide to tyres for 17" wheels (225/45's):-

"All the tyres of this size we tested had respectable results, but weâ€™ve chosen two Best Buys.

The Continental Sport Contact 2 costs between Â£114 and Â£145 and the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-Dbetween Â£102 and Â£140. Both offer excellent dry grip and good wet grip, but the Goodyear is marginally the quieter of the two. Both should be available in a fair number of outlets. "

The Michelin Pilot Sports and Pirelli P Zero's came out less good than these two on a variety of tests (wet, dry, life etc). It scored 65 and 66 instead of 70 for the two best buys above.

Jim.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> The Michelin Pilot Sports and Pirelli P Zero's ......


Were these Pilot Sport 1s or 2s as there is a great deal of difference between the two?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I love my Pirelli pzero rosso's, I remember reading Evo Magazine shaved a few seconds a lap using a M3 simply by fitting it with pzeros rossos

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Continental are a good tyre in my opinion. Not too soft and handle sweet in the rain!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I recently needed two new front tyres. I had Conti's all around when the car was new and they seemed to perform OK but wanted to put MP2's on as I like the tread pattern.
When phoning around for costs, I was advised that if I wanted MP2's I would need to replace all four as mixing MP2's with other tyres could cause the car to "step out".
This was confirmed by a phone call to Michelin Uk.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

What tyres do Audi recommend?? My car came with conti's.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

justinp said:


> Hi
> 
> I love my Pirelli pzero rosso's, I remember reading Evo Magazine shaved a few seconds a lap using a M3 simply by fitting it with pzeros rossos
> 
> ...


Seconded

Maybe still on offer at Kwik Fit ?


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

gcp said:


> justinp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Pirelli 4 for 3 offer is on until 26th this month


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Pirelli PZero Rosso's ............. IIRC a few forum members didn't rate the longevity of these tyres much!


----------



## petros (Jun 20, 2004)

In my previus car (Leon 20VT 4) i had the new GOODYEAR F1 but i didn't like them at all.. They were too noisy and if the had less preasure the sound in deacceleration was most like differentiall falure... My second hand TTR had 4 new DUNLOP's SP 9090 and until now i am very happy with them..


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I notice on the Kahn website www.kahnwheels.com, they supply conti tyres


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Also what size of alloy does what, or is just the look??


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I've been using Toyo Proxes T1S recently and they're by far my favourite - grippy in the dry and the wet (unlike most tyres which are better at one or the other), they're (quiet especially compared to pirelli's) reasonably long lived (about 13000 miles including track days) and they're a lot cheaper than Goodyears (i've seen them on the net for about Â£88 each).


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I started with M-Pilot Sport 1's and then swapped to F1.

In my opinion the F1s are a country mile ahead of the PS1s


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> In my opinion the F1s are a country mile ahead of the PS1s


Yes, but PS2s are a country mile-and-a-half ahead of PS1s :wink:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm running Pirelli Rosso's which will need changing in the next couple of thousand miles. I've never run anything else other than ContiSport's on various BMWs.

Now I'm confused, was going to get the PS2's next time round but decided to do some research (Tyresmoke, etc.) and the Rosso's and F1's seem to be the most popular. Opinion differs widely but gauging what I've read the PS2's seem to be a bit more slippy but offer longer life due to a harder compound. The Toyos are great in the dry, not too hot in the wet when you've clocked up a few miles and won't offer too long a life. The F1's and Rosso's are rated highly for both wet and dry performance. However I've noticed that with my Rosso's the tread is wearing more in the centre of the tyre now I'm checking/topping up the tyre pressures weekly - something others have noticed.

I guess it'll all come down to price - at the moment it'll be a toss up between the F1's and Rosso's.


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

Maybe this will help resolve the tyre dispute

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=MP


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Whirly Wearing in the middle means to much pressure, let some air out.
I run 31psi front 26psi rear on the road or 27psi front 22 rear on the track (all checked when cold).


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

rolandgttuning said:


> Hi Guys,
> Whirly Wearing in the middle means to much pressure, let some air out.
> I run 31psi front 26psi rear on the road or 27psi front 22 rear on the track (all checked when cold).


Will do cheers, when I didn't used to check them  they were fine, obviously a little low. I've now been running them at 35 front and 29 rear as per the petrol cap :?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

chowy said:


> Maybe this will help resolve the tyre dispute
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=MP


Ha ha - told you it was a 'toss up' between the Goodyears and Michelins


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Whirly Yes Audi's recomended pressures are a little high IMO.
Probably to help with their 0-62,top speed and mpg figures I would think.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

rolandgttuning said:


> Hi Guys,
> Whirly Yes Audi's recomended pressures are a little high IMO.
> Probably to help with their 0-62,top speed and mpg figures I would think.


Well I run mine at 36psi front and 31psi rear. Good handling and very even tyre wear on Michelin PS2s (and they lasted 18.5k miles). I'm afraid you will never persuade me that reducing pressures to run on a track (especially 22psi in the rears) is the right thing to do. If you find that OK then I can say only one thing ...................... Roland, you're not driving fast enough :lol:


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Garvin,
With these pressures I acheived 1min20sec laps at Castle Combe last month with about 260-270bhp.If you can get within 5seconds of that in September in your TT running std pressures I will buy you a new set of tyres! :lol: 
ps The tyre pressures rise by upto 10psi when fully hot


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Hi Roland,

The trouble is ................. I've only just had a complete new set of tyres put on and the TT will be going in October so not much use for another new set I'm afraid :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll have them.... need 2 new fronts and the rears are going.....

oh and checked discs and pads last night... too much wear on discs all round  so they've got to be changed too...

why does it always happen at once?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

garvin said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > The Michelin Pilot Sports and Pirelli P Zero's ......
> ...


Hi Garvin,

Michelin Pilot Sport PS 2 is what they tested.

Jim.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Thanks jimfew, well I suppose the MPS2 didn't come that far behind the GY!!

The tyre that confuses me most is the Pirelli PZero's. It appears to be a good 'track' tyre and offers plenty of grip but in most 'user' related tests it is scored fairly low overall - I am assuming this is because of its limited life expectancy and most users find it a tad too expensive overall (not an issue for magazines who only do 'performance' tests and don't have to live with the day-to-day costs).


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

garvin said:


> Thanks jimfew, well I suppose the MPS2 didn't come that far behind the GY!!
> 
> The tyre that confuses me most is the Pirelli PZero's. It appears to be a good 'track' tyre and offers plenty of grip but in most 'user' related tests it is scored fairly low overall - I am assuming this is because of its limited life expectancy and most users find it a tad too expensive overall (not an issue for magazines who only do 'performance' tests and don't have to live with the day-to-day costs).


Garvin,

One thing they did say is that the difference between all of the tyres on test was so small as to make any of them "good" under most conditions. I guess this might be why there is so much debate about which is best when they are all that good.

Maybe, the optimum option is to go for whatever is on special offer at the time.

Jim.


----------

